# 65 progress



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

haven't been able to work as much as I would have wanted to but did get some stuff done. got the rear quarter windows installed-about as fun as it gets-then was able to install the rear panel and armrests- I am still waiting on Ledgendary for my window sweeps almost 2months:shutme,then got the carpet in and door sills,and was finally able to get my Kwik Performance upper ac bracket and new ac compressor and install that,and start laying out the hoses, also got a battery tray( yes I know its on the wrong side but has to be for the ls1)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

more pics, and I made a carbon plate to block off the heater box hole


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, car is awesome!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, that battery tray isn't CF!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good Crusty!!! Almost done? E:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As usual, jealousy sets in when looking at that beautiful car....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW. Did you custom order the silver/gray interior and carpet? Looks excellent. It would have been so much easier just to put a black interior in it....but it would not have looked nearly so custom and impressive. I'm jealous of all the sound/heat insulation you've put in your ride. It'll be quiet as a church going down the road. Impressive.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

?? the interior panels and carpet ARE all black just the painted areas are the same color as the exterior. As for the sound insulation I HIGHLY recommend doing it. Slam the door shut and it sounds like a Lexus- Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, heck....whatever color it is, it sure all blends together and looks like a high-end factory job. I like it!


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

who'd you go through for your carpet? i just installed some of that rattle trap (on your recommendation) and decided I may as well get the carpet, too. i was looking at the molded essex with the insulated backing through rock auto. price seems right.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the carpet was bought with the interior kit from OPGI, it is a PUI product. It is heat molded but all the edges have to be trimmed,and since I have a non factory transmission tunnel it is a little sloppy around that BUT it will all be under the center console. overall I am very happy with how it looks and ease of install. I am sure rockauto product is just as good, and MUCH less expensive( I love that site)- thanks again for the compliments:cheers


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Lookin good bro! Maybe someday I'll be able to get an older muscle car! I know nothing about full restoration tho, but I guess learning is part of the fun right?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I was in in exact same spot as you- I inherited this car and had ZERO experience restoring/building a car. The main thing that has got me to where I am is that I thought long and hard about how I want the car to look when done and once I got the completed car in my head every step was moving towards that goal. I have spent countless hours researching and figuring out how to do things- many hours spent on this site tapping the wealth of knowledge from those who have done it before. it is definitely not an over night thing. I started this car almost 4 years ago( damn has it been that long????)and it will be worth every minute when I am able to drive it aroundarty:


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

having LS power and 6 gears certainly helps the driveability/fun factor. that's the path i'm taking for my '66. It's going to be a DD, so i'm making it modern underneath the sheetmetal.


----------

